# Comment masquer le dock sur un seul bureau



## Mickey001 (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour si quelqu'un sait comment cacher le dock sur un seul bureau en le conservant non-masqué sur les autres qu'il me donne sa solution et je lui serait reconnaissant à vie !!!:love:

P.S : Je suis sous os X Lion


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2011)

Moi je sais pas.


----------



## Mickey001 (13 Novembre 2011)

Pas de génies dans le coin ?  Ça fait plusieurs semaines que je cherche régulièrement une solution et plusieurs semaines maintenant que je tourne en rond 
J'ai bien trouvé des applications permettant de gérer plusieurs docks, de cacher le dock même si on s'approche de bord de l'écran mais RIEN qui permette de masquer le dock uniquement sur un bureau. C'est d'autant plus galère qu'il faut que l'application gère la nouvelle gestion des espaces de os X Lion :mouais:


----------

